# Needing a little help expanding my haunt



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there. I'm KillerHaunts on this forum and my haunts go by Silver Raven (Manor, Cemetery, Haunted Mine, etc.) You can visit the website by clicking on my signature or on Facebook. This is the year we really go for it. I am a stay-at-home Mom and my Husband work full time and goes to school full time so we don't have the ability to afford to go huge. I started a GoFundMe page to humbly ask for a little assistance in growing our haunt. http://www.gofundme.com/Silver-Raven-Haunt

I am asking only $1 and if you cannot help, could you please share it with a friend.


I have been so blessed to find someone selling their professional haunted houses . All I am purchasing is some of their haunt panels. Pre-made, pre-painted. Such a HUGE time and $$$ saver! I really hope we can get the necessary amount of panels to make this a haunt the community will talk about all year long!

We have received a generous donation that allowed us to purchase half of the panels that we need for the haunt already.

Thank you all and God bless you.


----------

